# Frankfurt 2011 Photo Gallery Grows: Audi, Lamborghini and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added the second round of photos to our Frankfurt show gallery. Folders that have grown include the Audi Stand with shots of the Audi Exclusive A8 and the #2 Le Mans winning Audi R18 TDI known as 'Red Sonja'. We're not sure if the latter is the real car or not because Audi tends to keep the real ones dirty and in the same condition a car wins the race. This one looks a bit clean.










Other newly grown folders include Specialty Cars and Audi Aftermarket as well as those of the Lamborghini Stand.

Check out these folders and more in our 2011 Frankfurt Photo Gallery linked below.

* 2011 Frankfurt IAA Photo Gallery *


----------

